# TOS Galactica Build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Getting started on this between client build ups. The first (and best) Battlestar Galactica from the classic 1978 Television series. This Model will feature my usual attention to detail and a full lighting package...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mostly OOB, or will you be scratching new bits?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Mostly OOB, or will you be scratching new bits?


Depends...The bridge needs...some adjusting. The rest looks right. I will be adding full lighting...going to be cool!


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Look forward to seeing this build , Great ship, Kit looks good too,


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have started on the "head" of the Galactica. I needed to fill in the gaps for the port and starboard inserts. Not a big deal.
As seen in the picture, the detail is crisp and clean. Now I am drilling out the portholes for installation of the fiber optics.
after that the interior of the model will be treated for light leaks...

The bridge is wrong, so I will either have to scratch build a replacement or get an aftermarket part...I have not removed the area as of yet...The angle on the neck needs some attention as well as it's incorrect...I will attend to that as well.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm amazed that the bridge is so wrong, Frank is usually pretty determined to get pretty darned close, love to hear how this happened! Looking even more forward to seeing your build!

Tib


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tiberious said:


> I'm amazed that the bridge is so wrong, Frank is usually pretty determined to get pretty darned close, love to hear how this happened! Looking even more forward to seeing your build!
> 
> Tib


 It's a little off. One may be tempted to leave as is...It's still very nice.
I understand some aftermarket parts may be available soon. I may actually use as is and build a second with the upgrades at a future date. Currently working on another Jupiter 2 build, I was going to start another thread, but I don't think there would be interest


----------



## robm6107 (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys have to be kidding me. I was looking forward towards this model & was expecting it to be something around the size of the Jupiter 2 or Polar Lights USS Enterprise (Movie Version). It (Battlestar) may measure 17" long when complete but come on. $60. for THIS. Man was I disappointed when the pkge came today. I should've kept the wrap around it to get a refund-too late now. This will probably be seeing Ebay for half the price, if possible. I can't seeing on keeping this as an collectable hoping that it may see some value later in a couple to yrs but I doubt it. I could've spent the $$ on the lighting kit for the Jupiter-at least I'd have a portion of the money for it. WHAT A BUMMER THIS IS.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

This kit has always been discussed as to be the same size and scale as the original Monogram kit- the NuBSG Galactica and Pegasus were created to be in matching scale with it also.
The cost of a kit is determined by both styrene and the cost of the tooling- without a doubt this revised Galactica has extensive tooling costs with such a high parts count.
Personally I have no problem with the cost of this kit considering what you get, and I grew up in the age when the original Enterprise kit from AMT cost $2.50.


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

great kit little pricy for me but eventually will get one.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think, in my opinion, it's a very reasonable price. I remember when model cars were $9 and thought that was expensive. Now, Model cars from Revell and AMT run over $33! For a model car! So, $50+ for a big (relatively) scifi kit is not far out there. I'll pick one of these up at Wonderfest!

You should see what I paid for my three footer!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

robm6107 said:


> You guys have to be kidding me. I was looking forward towards this model & was expecting it to be something around the size of the Jupiter 2 or Polar Lights USS Enterprise (Movie Version). It (Battlestar) may measure 17" long when complete but come on. $60. for THIS. Man was I disappointed when the pkge came today. I should've kept the wrap around it to get a refund-too late now. This will probably be seeing Ebay for half the price, if possible. I can't seeing on keeping this as an collectable hoping that it may see some value later in a couple to yrs but I doubt it. I could've spent the $$ on the lighting kit for the Jupiter-at least I'd have a portion of the money for it. WHAT A BUMMER THIS IS.


The kit is nice, has amazing detail, and we're lucky to have it and anything from back in the 80's and 70's and earlier. I sure can't imagine that licensing for it was very inexpensive, either. There are a LOT of parts to it, and personally I can't believe that you feel ripped off. It is a LOT more detailed than the original model kit, and quite a bit more accurate.

A _lot_ of people are buying up this kit, and you really should keep opinions like this to yourself. It was a pretty rude comment. 

Don't swagger in here and express such rudeness or you'll have to find yourself some place else to hang out.

--Henry


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robm6107 said:


> This will probably be seeing Ebay for half the price


I'll give you half price plus shipping right now! PM me!


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

robm6107 said:


> You guys have to be kidding me. I was looking forward towards this model & was expecting it to be something around the size of the Jupiter 2 or Polar Lights USS Enterprise (Movie Version). It (Battlestar) may measure 17" long when complete but come on. $60. for THIS. Man was I disappointed when the pkge came today. I should've kept the wrap around it to get a refund-too late now. This will probably be seeing Ebay for half the price, if possible. I can't seeing on keeping this as an collectable hoping that it may see some value later in a couple to yrs but I doubt it. I could've spent the $$ on the lighting kit for the Jupiter-at least I'd have a portion of the money for it. WHAT A BUMMER THIS IS.


if you don't want it ill take it


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

How do you blame the model for being the price it is when the consumer does not read ALL the information about it before purchase?!! You can bet that before I pay for ANY kit, I know exactly how big it is and what it will look like!!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

RSN said:


> How do you blame the model for being the price it is when the consumer does not read ALL the information about it before purchase?!! You can bet that before I pay for ANY kit, I know exactly how big it is and what it will look like!!


Nothing wrong with being a sensible consumer!

Let's get off this track, though, as it's really about Mark's build, not who is unhappy with their purchase! You guys are treading mud all over his living room!

--Henry


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

g_xii said:


> Nothing wrong with being a sensible consumer!
> 
> Let's get off this track, though, as it's really about Mark's build, not who is unhappy with their purchase! You guys are treading mud all over his living room!
> 
> --Henry


My point exactly. Don't complain on someone elses build thread that you were "ripped off" over a model when you failed to research what you were buying. 

I am a huge fan and friend of Mark's and I can't wait to see what magic he does with this kit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, we need pictures!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Mark, we need pictures!


Agreed!! We also need a "Like" button on HT, it would save a lot of typing!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't wait to see more progress, as well. 


Captain Han Solo said:


> The bridge is wrong, so I will either have to scratch build a replacement or get an aftermarket part...I have not removed the area as of yet...


Get in contact with Marko Osterholz. He's been talking in this thread at The RPF about producing some resin replacement parts, specifically the bridge. 


> The angle on the neck needs some attention as well as it's incorrect...I will attend to that as well.


Which part / angle is incorrect and what are you basing that off of? I've not started assembling my first kit yet and am curious to know.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well actually it is around the size of the Jupiter 2! LoL The Moebius J2 was 18 inches, this is 17 inches. But you also have to figure both of those kits you quoted are both over $100!

Back on topic,

Really looking forward to more pics. Are the launch tubes drilled out on the kit? It's also a very nice touch they included the "matt painting" of the hanger bay interior on the box side panel. Cool stuff and looking forward to your build!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I just got my TOS Galatica yesterday and dug into it right away. I don't want to hi jack another mans' build but he attest to what I am about to say here. 

There are a lot of detail panels give a lot more detail to ship and add to the overall cost. Yes and no to the question of launch tubes are drilled out. There is a slight recess (maybe 1/32) so drilling out will be no problem if one cares to do so. Do the build in subassemblies aka head, body, launch bays and tail. Take your time and enjoy your build, after all that is why we do it.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Enterprise Fan. Definitely looking forward to getting one. Han, what size FO are you going to use for this?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Guys...I'll be posting updates shortly. I am very appreciative of Moebius doing the Classic Galactica. The show , despite it's flaws had a magic to it. The Galactica and Miniatures were done by Apogee, formally ILM, who worked their magic on the original Star Wars.
I'll stop preaching to the choir now...It's a great kit.

Again, more updates to come...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am watching these early builds with great interest- it will be a while before I get mine and I want to learn as much as I can before.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have drilled out the portholes in the head and neck and even in the main body area, to thread my Fiber Optics through. I also drilled out openings in the connector slots to allow the wires and optics to be threaded through.

I drilled out the portholes in the bridge module...as is, we don't want any "hissy" fits around here:tongue:...
In my opinion, Moebius has another home run on their hands. As is, it can be built into an impressive display piece. Even without lights! I am just one of those guys who can't leave well enough alone!!

The model is pretty much dry fitted together and fits together like a glove. Very little seam filling(if any).


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OMG I have that photonovel right here....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> OMG I have that photonovel right here....


That novel, the Series DVD's, The Movie DVD, and tons of other reference material...Plus some phone calls to guys who know about the original.

All part of the fun.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Can't wait to see more progress, as well.
> 
> Get in contact with Marko Osterholz. He's been talking in this thread at The RPF about producing some resin replacement parts, specifically the bridge.
> 
> Which part / angle is incorrect and what are you basing that off of? I've not started assembling my first kit yet and am curious to know.


The very thread you have referenced explains what I mentioned. Marko is the real expert on this ship and knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok, I forgot about that, since it was so long ago. I don't think the neck is nearly bad enough to worry about correcting, so won't. Not saying anyone is wrong to do so, tho.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> Ok, I forgot about that, since it was so long ago. I don't think the neck is nearly bad enough to worry about correcting, so won't. Not saying anyone is wrong to do so, tho.


To correct the small imperfections in the angles would mean a lot of work for something only noticeable at certain angles, if at all. I might do it, but really, it's something only freakin' nuts would care about.

Did I just call myself a freakin' nut?:freak:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

I have assembled the model with cement and dry fitting, so I can easily dis assemble the ship to Light block, and finish the drilling for the fiber Optics. I also know how I will be threading the wires through the ship...


Here's a comparison shot net to the old Monogram kit...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I should mention the kit goes together like a dream. A lot of what you see here is dry fitted together. NO issues what so ever. However if you wish to light this kit, It requires sufficient Light Blocking...
Also someone mentioned(before actually building the kit), That the provided stand could be weak..Well, that's not the case. The stand is very stable. I plan on replacing the solid metal tube with a hollow brass tube and custom base for lighting. Again, even out of the box, the model builds into a handsome display.
I'll be posting a video soon.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Captain Han Solo said:


> *>SNIP!<*
> 
> Also someone mentioned(before actually building the kit), That the provided stand could be weak..Well, that's not the case. The stand is very stable.


That's good to know, but what I actually said was:


> The base for the stand assembly. I really don't _think_ this is going to work out well and plan to use the Flight Pose stands as they provide for stability, whereas this one won't.


Emphasis is mine. I've had bad luck with the stand for the Pegasus kit, which is backside heavy. My _thinking_ was that this might be case here, too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> That's good to know, but what I actually said was:
> 
> Emphasis is mine. I've had bad luck with the stand for the Pegasus kit, which is backside heavy. My _thinking_ was that this might be case here, too.


With multiple threads going on about this model, I didn't know who mentioned the stand possibly not being stable.(And it really doesn't matter), Moebius did a good job on this kit and I wanted to make sure whoever is following *my* thread and doesn't plan on lighting the kit, will not have to worry about the stability of the Model.

More pictures to come...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!

The model has been light blocked and airbrushed. I have installed the engine Lighting and started on the Fiber optics on the Bridge and head area. Fun!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice looking! What are you using for your final color coat?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

The model has been assembled and all fiber optics and lighting rig installed. I still need to add the decals and additional detail painting.



Another view...



And one of the landing bays(better pictures coming)...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome. And I believe this is some sort of record for you, time-wise I mean.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Awesome. And I believe this is some sort of record for you, time-wise I mean.


 LOL!

I have to build something for my self while working on multiple client builds. This is still a work in progress. more air brushing, etc.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Very nice looking! What are you using for your final color coat?


I making a custom mix based on some pics of the actual miniature. I have already put down several different coats of grey to give the model some depth...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Took just 8 days to get this far, impressive.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Very blue!


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

is it me or does the engine look like its drooping a little


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

lonestar8903 said:


> is it me or does the engine look like its drooping a little


It must be you:wave:...The engine is lined up perfectly, Or it just could be the picture.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have toned down the lighting to reflect the scale of this ship...I don't like overly bright models.

I still need to Air brush the Launch bays and add the red markings...
(Again, It's not finished yet. I am still refining the model and look to my taste.)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a bow shot showing the adjusted lighting to the lights...



Other Side...



Rear engine and Landing bay...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/GALACTICAENGINE_zps23e050b1.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Love the landing bays.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great so far. The detail looks good. I especially liked the front shot showing the lighting for the bridge.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

NOW it's starting to look right:thumbsup:!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Needs optical glow & grain...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Needs optical glow & grain...


Well the grain is there, but I nixed the optical glow! LOL! Perhaps when it's 100% finished I'll have more fun with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Well the grain is there, but I nixed the optical glow! LOL! Perhaps when it's 100% finished I'll have more fun with it.:thumbsup:


When I see Galactica in my head, it's overlit with tons of optical glow. Beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

robm6107 said:


> You guys have to be kidding me. I was looking forward towards this model & was expecting it to be something around the size of the Jupiter 2 or Polar Lights USS Enterprise (Movie Version). It (Battlestar) may measure 17" long when complete but come on. $60. for THIS. Man was I disappointed when the pkge came today. I should've kept the wrap around it to get a refund-too late now. This will probably be seeing Ebay for half the price, if possible. I can't seeing on keeping this as an collectable hoping that it may see some value later in a couple to yrs but I doubt it. I could've spent the $$ on the lighting kit for the Jupiter-at least I'd have a portion of the money for it. WHAT A BUMMER THIS IS.






If this sells well maybe one day we'll get a larger kit. This was always going to be a hard sell for me anyway as I wanted a larger more detailed kit too (with details such as tiny little plastic windows like on the recent Revell Klingon battlecruiser)

The bridge looks pretty awful but some of the other detail on it's quite nice considering it's not a big kit. I'll buy it........but along with the 2001 Orion I don't think it's Moebius's best. 
.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Here's a bow shot showing the adjusted lighting to the lights...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Great job on the landing bay and engines.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What color LEDs did you use? They have an appropriate incandescent look to them. Very nice.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

robiwon said:


> What color LEDs did you use? They have an appropriate incandescent look to them. Very nice.


_Warm_ White and white.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks. Those warm whites do have a nice incandescent/lightbulb glow to them. I want to use those on my 1/2 Studio Scale kit.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...TOS BATTLESTAR GALACTICA COMPLETED...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A Rear engine shot. Again, I don't like lights for the sake of lights. I added them to where I could see them on the Filming Miniature(yes, I omitted some). The lighting has been adjusted to believable scale And color...They didn't have white LEDS that look blue back in 1977, they used Incandescent lighting. 



Bottom line...GREAT KIT! I highly recommend it to all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> A Rear engine shot. Again, I don't like lights for the sake of lights. I added them to where I could see them on the Filming Miniature(yes, I omitted some). The lighting has been adjusted to believable scale And color...They didn't have white LEDS that look blue back in 1977, they used Incandescent lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line...GREAT KIT! I highly recommend it to all. :thumbsup:




Perfection, Mark. You made her look right off the show.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Coming from a huge Galactica fan like yourself Chris, I am honored Sir!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is there a significant difference in scale between the Monogram Galactica and the Moebius Galactica.How does this add up in inches.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

No difference in scale. Both are 1:4105. 

Therefor no difference is size.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Engine lighting detail...


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

great job.
I wish I had your talent


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh that's just awesome. Mega-awesome.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A couple more beauty shots of the model...Lighting to scale, no overly lit white Leds!! Can't beat it!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It looks BIG.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

For Fun!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

You could amp up the contrast to match the overexposed look of the miniature shots from the show.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I just ran into my first "pitfall" with the kit. Parts 49 and 50 are reversed on the instruction sheet.


----------



## Dave Hawkins (May 4, 2005)

How about this for a "pitfall": When I pulled the bag containing the parts for the engine section out of the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the Engine Section Upper, part 8. The crack is almost dead center of the part. Does anyone here know if Moebius will replace a damaged part or do they only replace missing parts?

Thanks for the info.

Dave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave Hawkins said:


> How about this for a "pitfall": When I pulled the bag containing the parts for the engine section out of the box, I noticed that there was a crack in the Engine Section Upper, part 8. The crack is almost dead center of the part. Does anyone here know if Moebius will replace a damaged part or do they only replace missing parts?
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Dave


 Contact Moebius(check their web site), yes they will help you with Replacement parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hawkins (May 4, 2005)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Contact Moebius(check their web site), yes they will help you with Replacement parts :thumbsup:


Thanks. I've already checked their website and looked at the FAQ. It specifically states that they will replace missing parts, but says absolutely nothing about replacing damaged parts. I'm hoping that's just an oversight by the guy who wrote the FAQ. I'll email them and and hope for the best.

Dave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave Hawkins said:


> Thanks. I've already checked their website and looked at the FAQ. It specifically states that they will replace missing parts, but says absolutely nothing about replacing damaged parts. I'm hoping that's just an oversight by the guy who wrote the FAQ. I'll email them and and hope for the best.
> 
> Dave


 Trust me...Moebius WILL work with you, Just talk to them directly.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Dave Hawkins said:


> Thanks. I've already checked their website and looked at the FAQ. It specifically states that they will replace missing parts, but says absolutely nothing about replacing damaged parts. I'm hoping that's just an oversight by the guy who wrote the FAQ. I'll email them and and hope for the best.
> 
> Dave


I just wanted to say good luck. We're all counting on you.


----------



## Dave Hawkins (May 4, 2005)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Trust me...Moebius WILL work with you, Just talk to them directly.


OK. Sounds good to me. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> I just wanted to say good luck. We're all counting on you.


And don't call me shirley.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys...

Here's my Galactica photographed against a Black background. If you want it to look like the actual miniature I suggest several things...

Don't use white LEDS...They give off a bluish glow, and are completely Inaccurate to the lighting used on the FX model. 
Light it to scale...The view ports are tiny at this scale, and overly bright LEDS, Just to Light for Lightening sake is the typical route most will take. Diffuse the lighting.
Don't weather this thing as if it were a 7' model...It aint! 

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/GALACTICACOLLAGE1_zps70fb19c2.jpg.html

And a beauty shot...


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

Great job you did the old girl justice, love your approach to lights and color. I'm still waiting on a after market bridge for mine.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice, and inspiration for the rest of us who just got their kits!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent build!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I like what you've done with the ol' girl. She hasn't looked this good in yahrens. Both of the builds, yours and SG-99's, look great and both lit to boot. Good work, and thanks for posting pics of your progress.
I got mine a few days ago and have been slowly putting parts together. There are so many parts (compared to the Monogram kit) that it seems I've made no headway at all. Lots of great detail, everywhere! I just hope I'll do half as good a job as you guys.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, sincere thanks guys!


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

impressive piece. tried to do it like the way you did and I broke the port landing bay off. goodbye 53.99. the coffin piece didn't sit well on the bottom


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

lonestar8903 said:


> impressive piece. tried to do it like the way you did and I broke the port landing bay off. goodbye 53.99. the coffin piece didn't sit well on the bottom


Nothing styrene broken can't be fixed. It ain't like no Firefly catalyzer...:thumbsup:


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

spent 4 hours trying to fix it. its a goner. the landing bay wont align right with the arms and I tried everything I could think of


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

lonestar8903 said:


> spent 4 hours trying to fix it. its a goner. the landing bay wont align right with the arms and I tried everything I could think of


I'll give you $10 plus shipping for it; I can fix anything.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

lonestar8903 said:


> spent 4 hours trying to fix it. its a goner. the landing bay wont align right with the arms and I tried everything I could think of


Cut the locator pins of the arms down, so that just 2 or 3 mm remain. That way it is MUCH easier to mount the landing bays, which have a VERY tight fit otherwise.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

One other fit problem...the center pylon bottom pieces.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Really? I hadno problems there. The only little problem were the hangar bays, solved as described above.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Really? I hadno problems there. The only little problem were the hangar bays, solved as described above.


As I mentioned in my Thread here... I personally encountered no problems to speak of.:thumbsup:


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

Captain Han Solo said:


> As I mentioned in my Thread here... I personally encountered no problems to speak of.:thumbsup:


that's cause your a model making god


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Always, always TEST fit _before_ gluing!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Always, always TEST fit _before_ gluing!!!!!!


Oh, sure, take all the fun out of it.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> Always, always TEST fit _before_ gluing!!!!!!


I did! Those center pylon bottom parts didn't want to lay down where they are supposed to go without fiddling. A lot!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

That's strange. My kit had a perfect fit. It went together extremely well and without a single noticable gap. I just recognized a very, VERY tight fit (almost like a snapfix kit).


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

well I finally fixed it. used hot glue and a mallet. I learned years ago anything can be fixed if you hit it enough times with a mallet.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's the spirit!:thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

The Crew Chief method!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

lonestar8903 said:


> well I finally fixed it. used hot glue and a mallet. I learned years ago anything can be fixed if you hit it enough times with a mallet.


"Never give up, never surren...." 

Sorry, wrong show...


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

robiwon said:


> "Never give up, never surren...."
> 
> Sorry, wrong show...


got that kit from Pegasus models. did you know the instructions suck and no mention of magnets. it now sits in my starship graveyard


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

VERY happy customer/builder here.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

THAT's the beauty shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely amazing.As an old diehard fan I think you did a great tribute to the old girl.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BOXIE said:


> Absolutely amazing.As an old diehard fan I think you did a great tribute to the old girl.


Sincere thanks guys...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A Moebius 1/32 Viper on Patrol!!! A little fun!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sweet. And nice focus change there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

One more beauty shot...SCALE LIGHTING:thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

This looks incredibly real, just like a screenshot or even a photography takan from a TV screen! Perfect!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Marco Scheloske said:


> This looks incredibly real, just like a screenshot or even a photography takan from a TV screen! Perfect!!


Sincere thanks sir!

I wanted to capture the look of the actual miniature as seen back in 1978. Scale Lighting, with diffused warm white LEDS, Correct color and LIGHT weathering Helped...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

lonestar8903 said:


> well I finally fixed it. used hot glue and a mallet. I learned years ago anything can be fixed if you hit it enough times with a mallet.


:beatdeadhorse::woohoo::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Welcome to the ranks of the knuckle-draggers.
One of us. One of us. One of us.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Your photography skills nearly match your modeling skills! Awesome shots!

I still plan to pick one up at Wonderfest. I am a bit surprised that there have really only been two major build threads on this long awaited kit. I figured there would be more builds posted by now.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Your photography skills nearly match your modeling skills! Awesome shots!
> 
> I still plan to pick one up at Wonderfest. I am a bit surprised that there have really only been two major build threads on this long awaited kit. I figured there would be more builds posted by now.


Sincere thanks sir! I humbly appreciate your very kind words! Just waiting on my TOS Raider now...Might have one today!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon said:


> I am a bit surprised that there have really only been two major build threads on this long awaited kit. I figured there would be more builds posted by now.


I'd like one, but I just cant justify it. I spent sectars accurizing my old Monogram. Now if had been smaller or BIGGER I'd definitely have one.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Your photography skills nearly match your modeling skills! Awesome shots!
> 
> I still plan to pick one up at Wonderfest. I am a bit surprised that there have really only been two major build threads on this long awaited kit. I figured there would be more builds posted by now.


I know, right?


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Just picked up this kit- I'm really impressed and excited to get this one built; its going to the top of my 'must complete' kit list (and its a long list).

I especially like how they tackled the interior of the landing bay. I have a particular affinity for this:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ENJOY the build!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Almost done with the Pegasus. I'll be posting pics of my completed builds on Facebook.


----------

